# Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig



## xXPilleXx (5. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe vor mit einem Stahlvorfach am Carolina Rig zu fischen.
Bei uns im Gewässer gehen meistens Hechte statt Barschen/Zandern aufs Carolina Rig (auch bei kleinen Ködern) und es kommt dadurch häufig vor, dass die Schnur reißt.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man ein Stahlvorfach ins Carolina Rig einbeziehen könnte ?

Danke im Vorraus!
Lg xXPilleXx


----------



## inselkandidat (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Hallo, bau mir meine c-rigs aus 27er flexonit....funzt wunderbar und scheint die Fische nicht zu stören..#h


----------



## Bassattack (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Hallo xXPilleXx

Als Stahlvorfach beim caroliner rig hat sich bei mir immer #6(Jenzi Super soft wire) bewährt ,ist sehr geschmeidig man kann es ohne mühe binden und absolut Perfekt dafür geignet .

Ich benutz nur noch wenig das Caroliner rig ,fische mittlerweille nur noch florida Rig (Gummi stoper,Bullet weight,offset Haken)

Bei deiner Montage|kopfkrat brauchst du nur Bullet gewicht ,Glassperle aufziehen kleinen wirbel und 40cm Super soft wire und offsethaken dran,und schon funtzt die montage .

Jenzi super soft wire bekommste in 5 meter spulen (5kg)(8kg)(12kg) ich würde mior die 5Kg version hollen ist 100% Hechtsicher und denoch so filigarn und dünn das die Barsche richtig drauf knallen.

Gruss mario


----------



## carpforce1 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Option 1:
Stahlvorfach direkt an den Offsethaken 

Option 2 (so mache ich es):
Stahlvorfach der 6 Kg klasse mit kleinem Snap 

So kann man die Hakengröße und Köder varieren ohne das ganze neu zu binden.
Funktioniert gut und die Barsche hat es bis jetzt nicht gestört.

Oder meinst du vielleicht das Texas Rig?
Da kannst du genauso vorgehen nur dein Blei läuft dann auf dem Stahlvorfach.


----------



## xXPilleXx (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Danke für die Antworten ! 
@Bassattack vielen dank, werd ich mir besorgen auch für größere gummifische für hechte


----------



## dimko (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@
Ich benutz nur noch wenig das Caroliner Rig ,fische mittlerweille nur noch florida Rig (Gummi stoper,Bullet weight,offset Haken)


Wo ist denn da der Effekt des Bullet weight??
Anstatt Bullet weight kann man doch auch Jighaken nehmen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@ TE:

Schalte unbedingt entsprechend robuste Mono oder FC dazwischen. Wenn das Bullet direkt auf der Geflochtenen läuft und innen nicht sauber genug entgratet ist, reibts Dir ratzfatz die Schnur durch.

Ich hatte dasselbe Problem und werde mir auf Bassattacks Anregung ebenfalls das Jenzi zum Carolinen holen. Denn Flexonit ist nicht mehr so mein Fall - da ist mir schon zuviel beim Zugtest durchgerissen (wohlgemerkt mitten drin).

Insofern hoffe ich, dass das Jenzi deutlich verlässlicher ist.


----------



## Bassattack (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@Dimko

klar man kann auch mit jigkopf benutzen|supergri ,nur dan hab ich bei mir im Gewässer sofort hänger:c ich benutz ja ein offset Haken der im Softbait versteckt wird  und  somit wird die Hängergefahr minimirt

Ich angel fast nur noch mit offset Haken ob au Barsch oder Zander und Hecht ,man brauch auch nicht immer das  Bullet weight auf die schnur aufziehen ,|rolleyeses gibt ja auch schon Jigköpfe mit offset Haken bei Germantackle oder im world wide web|supergriJa die Zeiten wo man am Tag 3-4 Jigköpfe im Fluss versenkt hat sind vorbei.


Gruss mario


----------



## xXPilleXx (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit "Jenzi Super Soft Wire", also muss man das knoten oder mit klemmhülsen befestigen ?


----------



## CarpCrakc (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Wenns Stahl ist , sollte man es mit Quetschhülsen befestigen.
Gibt zwar knotbares Stahlvorfach oder Titan , ist aber nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bassattack (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wenns Stahl ist , sollte man es mit Quetschhülsen befestigen.
> Gibt zwar knotbares Stahlvorfach oder Titan , ist aber nicht wirklich zu empfehlen.




Muss man#cNEIN!!

 JENZI Super soft Wire|kopfkrat (7x7) 49 Einzelfäden ,muss man nicht mit Quetschhülsen befestigen #d,meiner meinung nach sollte man es sogar nicht mit Quetschhülsen befestigen ,aus folgenden Grund. Jenzi Super soft wire ist  bis 3 Hundertstel mm dünn und so geschmeidig als hätte man 0,20mm Fluocarbon in der Hand ,wird gebunden wie eine Monofile schnur ,desweiteren besitzt super soft wire keine Kunstoff umantelung ,wie Flexonit,1X7,TITAN.

Und die Knoten halten sicher mehr aus,:m als mit Quetschhülsen definitiv.


Gruss mario


----------



## xXPilleXx (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@Bassattack
Kann man beim Florida Rig statt dem Bulletblei auch ein Lochblei nehmen ?
Weil es ist ja fest montiert und das Bulletblei ist ja dann unnötig, oder sehe ich das falsch ?


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@ Bassattack:

Welchen Knoten verwendest Du da eigentlich? Machst Du noch Sekundenkleber drauf?

Übrigens echt super, dass Du hier quasi son netten "Einführungskurs" für stahlverwendende Carolina-Anfänger veranstaltest - coole Sache #r


----------



## Bassattack (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@xxPillexx

Klar man|kopfkrat könnte eventuell ein Grundblei nehmen das eine Patronenform besitzt (Bullet) ,ich habe fürs Florida Rig Spezielle Bullet Gewichte aus Thungsten die haben eine Drahtspiralle mit eingegossen somit brauch ich kein stopper voher aufziehen und erleichtert die Perfekte anköderung#6  .

man kann aber auch sogenante( Jig Offset Haken)#6 kaufen ,bekommt man bei Americantackle oder in ebay,wie normale Jigköpfe nur das die mit Offset Haken ausgestattet sind ,und somit kann man den Köder schön verstecken und hat auch keine lästigen Hänger mehr.

Viele fragen sich natürlich für was Florida Rig|kopfkrat "keine Glassperle" 

Beim der üblichen Florida montage hat man kein Akustisches Signal unter wasser ,wegen der nichtvorhanden Glassperle ,das kann man natürlich ändern in dem man sogenante Akustische Signal rasseln in den Soft Köder einfüght

Bekommt man auch in ebay oder bei Amrricantackleshop.



@Pirsch hirsch 

Ja ich mach immer ein kleinen Tropfen Sekundenkleber drauf eventuell ziehe ich ein Schrumpfschlauch über den Knoten


Gruß Mario


----------



## Colophonius (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2012/bildanleitung-stahlvorfach-twizzlen.html


----------



## Bassattack (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@PirschHirsch

Als Knoten für direkte Verbindungen mit der Geflochtenen oder Fluocarbon ein ganz normalen Albright Knoten,für den Karabiner/Wirbel ein normalen Wirbel Knoten hält Bombenfest#6

@Colophonius
Gute anleitung zum twizzeln leider nur geignet für Titan,1x7,für das 7x7 ( 49 Einzelfähden )leider sehr schwierig anzuwenden die Stahlfäden sind so dünn .

Gruß Mario


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Yeah, danke Dir! Ich probier das einfach mal aus - hab noch nie zuvor n Stahlvorfach geknotet, mal sehn wies wird.

Ich mach ja sowieso immer zuhause nen sorgfältigen Zugtest bei allen vorgebauten Vorfächern - böse Überraschungen dürften sich somit hoffentlich in Grenzen halten.

Ich knall den Knoten dann mal nicht allzu zu stark an und sichere ihn mit Sekundenkleber. Wird schon funzen


----------



## Bassattack (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

So ich hab jetzt mal ein Bild vom Albright Knoten, den ich für die direkte verbindung zwieschen Stahlvorfach oder Fluo benutze.
Es gibt ja inzwieschen unendliche modifizierte Knoten varianten,für mich Persönlich die beste variante um Stahlvorfach zu verbinden .


ROT :Stahlvorfach
BLAU:Hauptschnur


----------



## ulf (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*



Bassattack schrieb:


> [...]desweiteren besitzt super soft wire keine Kunstoff umantelung ,wie Flexonit,[...]



Hallo

Flexonit hat auch keine Kunsstoffummantelung.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

@Bassattack:

Cool, danke Dir! Und von Stahl zu Haken nimmst Du da den Grinnerknoten oder den Clinchknoten?


----------



## Bassattack (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Hallo Ulf
Flexonit hat eine hauch dünne Kunstoffumantelung,mach ein direkten Test, nimm ein Feuerzeug und halte es am Stahlvorfach ,die Umantelung ist sehr dünn  sogar so dünn das die Umantelung nicht Brennt man könnte meinen Flexonit hat keine ,nach dein Test brauchst du nur die Abgebrannte stelle abtasten und vergleichen mit der Umantelten stelle.


@PirschHirsch 
ganz normalen Clinchknoten

Gruss Mario


----------



## PirschHirsch (9. Februar 2013)

*AW: Stahlvorfach beim Carolina Rig*

Hervorragend. Werd ich genau so ausprobieren. Feine Sache, danke nochmal! #h


----------

